# Skillet.



## broadwaythecat (Jan 27, 2013)

So I have been listening to this band called Skillet a lot lately, and I wanna hear your opinion on the band.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 27, 2013)

Decent band, don't listen to them that often because it's not my favourite.


----------



## Mino (Jan 27, 2013)

0/50 wouldn't even burn their albums.


----------



## h-izzle (Jan 27, 2013)

i liked them when i was a bit younger, but not much anymore. what songs do you like?


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't like them


----------



## Gummy (Jan 27, 2013)

Seems odd to name a band after a frying pan.


----------



## PaJami (Jan 27, 2013)

Skillet's seriously one of my favorite bands, I absolutely love them! Just this summer I saw them perform at Lifelight, the concert was amazing! They're great performers and their music is phenomenal. Favorite song is probably Monster, but all of their songs are amazing. Can't wait for the new album to come out this year!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 27, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I don't like them




 **** they are the best band ever.


 And paJami, my favorite Skillet song is Monster too! I also like Lucy, Whispers in the dark, Hero and better than drugs. Those are my favorite Skillet songs.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 27, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> my favorite Skillet song is Monster too!



Monster is my favourite song from Skillet too, as well as Lucy. I like Skillet, infact they are one of my favourite bands. In my opinion though, nothing can beat Evanescene.


----------



## Micah (Jan 27, 2013)

lookyhooky, have you been stalking my old posts here?


----------



## Kip (Jan 27, 2013)

I love that band  They aren't my fav but they are very good.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 27, 2013)

I like Skillet, they are also one of my radio stations on Pandora lol Looky, you might like the band: Thousand Foot Krutch   as well.


----------



## Micah (Jan 27, 2013)

^Yeah, TFK is good. I'd also check out RED, Nine Lashes or Love and Death if you like Skillet.

Skillet officially announced their new album, titled _Rise_ releasing May 2013.



Spoiler: Here's the tracklist



01. Rise
02. Sick Of It
03. Hard To Find
04. Salvation
05. American Noise
06. Freak Show
07. Good To Be Alive
08. Madness In Me
09. Not Gonna Die
10. Circus For A Psycho
11. Everything Goes Black
12. Battlecry
13. What I Believe
14. My Religion
15. Fire and Fury


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 27, 2013)

Gummy said:


> Seems odd to name a band after a frying pan.



Seems awesome.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 29, 2013)

I no


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 30, 2013)

This is like your first serious thread lookyhooky.

Anyways, never heard of them lol.

Bye.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2013)

Not a fan of their work, I barely listen to their kind of genre anyways.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 31, 2013)

I like heavy metal but I don't listen to it much.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't know if I would classify as heavy metal... That's more Red.


----------



## Micah (Jan 31, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I don't know if I would classify as heavy metal... That's more Red.


Speaking of Red, I can't wait for their new album on Tuesday.


----------



## PaJami (Jan 31, 2013)

Micah said:


> Speaking of Red, I can't wait for their new album on Tuesday.



I am so stoked for it! I heard them play Release the Panic live last Saturday and it sounds so good, the whole CD is going to be amazing!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 1, 2013)

I actually listen to Skillet on the computer. (My parents don't approve of ANYTHING I like, so I can't have the albums)


----------



## Kip (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't know Skillet was making a new album!


----------



## Micah (Feb 2, 2013)

PaJami said:


> I am so stoked for it! I heard them play Release the Panic live last Saturday and it sounds so good, the whole CD is going to be amazing!


My local music store was accidently selling it early and I managed to snag it seconds before they came to put it away. Rocking out to it now.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 2, 2013)

Micah said:


> My local music store was accidently selling it early and I managed to snag it seconds before they came to put it away. Rocking out to it now.



Jealous! Hopefully it'll be worth the wait hahaha


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 3, 2013)

I am inspired right now to make a Skillet flipnote.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2013)

What a strange name! They sound like a bad you either love or hate


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2013)

Lauren said:


> What a strange name! They sound like a bad you either love or hate


They pretty much are. I'm not, personally, a big fan of theirs. I have like one or two of their songs that I'll listen to every now and then.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2013)

I might check them out! I listened to a wide range of music! hehe

EDIT: I listened to monster and.. umm they're ok! In my own opinion I wouldn't download them but I dunno they're good!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I might check them out! I listened to a wide range of music! hehe
> 
> EDIT: I listened to monster and.. umm they're ok! In my own opinion I wouldn't download them but I dunno they're good!


With the songs that I've heard, they all kind of sound the same. I don't like the lead singer's voice or the female harmonics; they sometimes clash.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2013)

It not really something I'd listen to on a daily basis, his voice borders screamo in my opinion and screamo scared me v.v


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2013)

His voice is just raspy. This is Skillet:





This is screamo:


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 4, 2013)

I used to listen to them a lot, but kind of got tired of them after they released their album Awake... "monster" was too similar to three days grace "animal" and I just wasn't very into them anymore in general at that point.
Oh well.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2013)

I honestly prefer Red to Skillet. They're king of in the same genre I guess...


----------



## Dalie (Feb 6, 2013)

I loved the band maybe a year ago but then stopped listening their music and forgot about them. I "found" Skillet again when I met a new person at new year's eve party and he talked about the band. Then we listened to it's music for the rest of the night. It was fun and I fell in love with the band again, but I'm not listening to them much on a daily basis.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 6, 2013)

I think "Lucy" is a sad song. They created it for a couple who lost a baby they named Lucy while still in the womb.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 6, 2013)

I really like Skillet I've been a fan for about 3 years now. First song I heard by them was Monster


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 8, 2013)

First I heard them was "Hero"


----------



## Wrathie83 (Feb 9, 2013)

Only heard of them because 2 of their songs were featured in a old wwe game .


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 9, 2013)

Used to be my favourite, not anymore.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 9, 2013)

http://flipnote.hatena.com/5F3702F0513DE61D@DSi/movie/3DE61D_0C509E4D8FB5D_003?in=user <hope this dosn't count as spam, but click the link if you wanna see something funny I made.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 9, 2013)

What relevance does that have looky?
Don't spam your links. Make a thread if you really want to share them.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, back on topic, like I said they're a love them or hate them band, I don't think they've made it here in the UK because honestly when I saw it I had to take a second glance at the name as I thought it was Skrillex haha V.V don't ask how or why I got them confused. I've heard better but on the other hand I've heard worse... What would make them better would be if we could understand the lead better and then we could probably relate more to his lyrics... (I apologise for any bad grammar errors now, I am tired but yet I can't sleep ^.^)


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah that's me.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Feb 10, 2013)

They have some pretty good songs, but it's more the type of band I would listen to when my Ipod is on Shuffle than I'd choose it out of my Itunes Library.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 10, 2013)

Apart from Skillet I also listen to The Living Tombstone. I listen to brony music, but I don't watch mlp


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 10, 2013)

My boyfriend introduced me to Skillet, I like their music but they aren't favourites by far, I've spent too much time listening to the likes of Muse, Queen, Pink Floyd and Coldplay, two of which (Queen and Pink Floyd) being bands that I had been raised on. I find that I get their music mixed up with music by Sick Puppies :/


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Apart from Skillet I also listen to The Living Tombstone. I listen to brony music, but I don't watch mlp



I don't watch mlp either but The Living Tombstone is great.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 10, 2013)

I know. mlp is for  bronies. I only listen to brony music. The show's too girly


----------



## Luckyangel (Feb 11, 2013)

I too don't like them.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 12, 2013)

Girly is my mom's middle name.

        smosh is MY middle name.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 13, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Girly is my mom's middle name.
> 
> smosh is MY middle name.


What are you even talking about? ._.


----------



## Kip (Feb 13, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Girly is my mom's middle name.
> 
> smosh is MY middle name.



huh? i don't understand... :X is that actually your middle name?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 14, 2013)

Heck no. Smosh isn't even a real word. If you want a middle name ask my little brother.


----------



## Micah (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey guys!


----------



## PaJami (Apr 4, 2013)

Micah said:


> Hey guys!



I think this video was the greatest news I've heard in a long time! Holy cow, the new album is going to be fantastic. If I had any worries this just blew them away, it sounds just like Skillet. June 25th can't come soon enough! Not to mention the full song download next Tuesday! Gonna be such a great year 
Fun fact: Did you know Jen designed the cover art for the album? I really like it! Kind of ominous, but in a good way!


----------



## Micah (Apr 5, 2013)

The full song leaked:

https://soundcloud.com/atlanticrecords/skillet-sick-of-it#play

I totally am geeking out about this. The programming in this song is awesome, and John's screams, and the main riff...so good...

Have you seen the art for Sick Of It & American Noise? Jen's pretty talented.


----------



## Micah (Apr 5, 2013)

Er...Atlantic removed the song. Sucks.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 5, 2013)

Micah said:


> Er...Atlantic removed the song. Sucks.



Nooooo! I didn't get a chance to listen D: Oh well, only four more days, I can do this. xD


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Apr 6, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Girly is my mom's middle name.
> 
> smosh is MY middle name.



www.youtube.com/user/smosh

not the biggest fan but... yeah.


----------



## Micah (Apr 9, 2013)

Here it is, for real:


----------



## PaJami (Apr 9, 2013)

Micah said:


> Here it is, for real:



Holy cow, this is so amazing! It's already one of my favorite Skillet songs! Also, did you hear this? Someone listened to a preview of the full album, and he says it's going to be a must buy (no spoilers included) http://christianmusiczine.com/skillet-rise-first-impressions-review/ Excitement levels can't be any higher than they are now haha


----------



## Micah (Apr 9, 2013)

^I actually review for that site. 

I was hoping to review Rise, but someone else snatched it up at the last second.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 9, 2013)

No kidding? That's really awesome! I just heard about the site today, but it looks pretty cool, that's awesome man! Maybe you'll get another chance to listen to a preview of it before it comes out? Second opinion review? Haha!


----------



## Kip (Apr 9, 2013)

;-; june is going to be a good month.


is it may or june? cause people have been saying both.


----------



## Micah (Apr 10, 2013)

June 25th.


----------



## Micah (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's another teaser for Skillet's new song, American Noise, coming out tonight on iTunes.

And the full song: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/american-noise-single/id629998548


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 15, 2013)

I seen them in concert. One of my favorite *Christian Rock* Bands


----------



## PaJami (Apr 15, 2013)

American Noise just came out on iTunes, listening to it right now.. Dunno what can be said that hasn't been said already, this album is going to legendary! Also @traceguy, they sure know how to have a concert, eh? They have stage presence nailed!


----------



## Micah (Apr 29, 2013)

Skillet decided to perform Circus For A Psycho yesterday at Welcome To Rockfest. I haven't watched the video, but I heard it's awesome.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 29, 2013)

Micah said:


> Skillet decided to perform Circus For A Psycho yesterday at Welcome To Rockfest. I haven't watched the video, but I heard it's awesome.



I kinda hate myself for spoiling the songs, but I couldn't help myself. It sounds fantastic, great intro! Also, the preorders are available on their website. http://www.skillet.com/preorder Really tempted to go for the autograph bundle!


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 29, 2013)

It's funny how many people think of it as secular music when the band itself is christian. I'd say they're pretty good, but I don't listen to them that often. I'm not really into hard rock, I'm more into alternative rock kind of stuff like Coldplay, Mutemath, and Future of Forestry. I'll definitely have to give the new album a listen though.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 6, 2013)

Figured I'd give the thread a bump since the Sick of It music video came out today. Absolutely amazing, in my opinion! Well made and powerful; it does the message of the song great justice!


----------



## Micah (Jun 6, 2013)

Less than three weeks now.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 6, 2013)

Time has really flown, hasn't it? By the way, has anyone listened to the newest single, Rise? I think it sound amazing! And the next one, Not Gonna Die, comes out in 5 days! Exciting stuff 8D


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2013)

I like em


----------



## Alijasp (Jun 7, 2013)

They are awesome,and for a christian band( not that theres anything wrong with christian music,I just dont listen to it very much Lol) they    are    awesome           My fave Skillet song is:   MONSTER


----------



## PaJami (Jun 19, 2013)

6 days left, guys! Who's stoked?!


----------



## Micah (Jun 20, 2013)

The album leaked and I'm trying my best to wait, lol. I've only heard Sick Of It, so I'm super excited. I've got a long car trip coming up and plan on listening to it the whole way there.


----------



## Micah (Jun 20, 2013)

I caved and am listening to the album now. There's a surprise in Good To Be Alive that gave me chills. It's possibly the most epic thing Skillet has ever done.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 23, 2013)

I heard the full album too at Road to Rise. It's fantastic! 



Spoiler: Might include some spoilers for those who haven't heard the album yet



Good to Be Alive gave me chills too! I'm also digging the songs from the deluxe version, like Freakshow. Although I still think my favorite is Circus for a Psycho. Seth's guitar playing on that one is fantastic. And let's not forget all of Jen's singing! John said at the event he wanted this album to focus on what everyone's good at. More Jen singing, more Seth solos, more keyboard from Korey, etc. Oh! And the interludes between the songs, especially the intro before Not Gonna Die. Fun fact, pretty much all of the extra vocals are members of the band's family. And apparently during American Noise, there's a part where John's son says "It's too loud!" or something like that really softly. But yeah, I literally had goosebumps the entire time listening!


 Can't wait for my album to come on Tuesday, I'll be listening to it nonstop  Oh, PS, I got a few pictures from the event if anyone's interested xD


Spoiler: Me and Jen










I chatted with her and asked for a hug afterwards, she gave me one! 





Spoiler: Me and John













Spoiler: A signed poster featuring Jen's artwork













Spoiler: Me and the whole band









 We were in a darkish room and flash didn't work, so this is the best one I got 





Spoiler: Me and Korey













Spoiler: Me and Seth













Spoiler: Band doing acoustic set


----------



## Micah (Jun 24, 2013)

No way! I almost went to that.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 24, 2013)

It was a really fun time! I dunno if you've ever met the band, but they're really cool people! Funny, easy to talk to, good messages, and overall really kind. I was worried I'd go into shock actually seeing them in person, but it was kinda cool to see them as just people hanging out with other people


----------



## Micah (Jun 24, 2013)

I got to meet them once in a really quick meet and greet. Nothing too special, but it was a nice surprise.


----------



## Elijo (Jul 3, 2013)

Time for a mini bump!
Just purchased Not Gonna Die and Madness in Me from iTunes. The songs are really good and really inspriational for my future stories. I love it, going to buy the rest of the album soon!


----------



## MadCake (Jul 3, 2013)

Skillet. If I had a princess peach caption right now..
Anyway, They're a good band.


----------



## Lucious (Jul 3, 2013)

Skillet is not really my kind of music although I think ''comatose'' and ''monster'' are pretty decent.


----------



## araetoremember (Jul 4, 2013)

they're decent. i saw them perform last summer and i managed to get close enough to where i could touch the stage, they're absolutely fantastic live. lucy and the last night made me cry  it just really pisses me off when people think they lack talent or a band's music is any less good just because of their beliefs. me personally, i'm agnostic, but i still think they're great. comatose, whispers in the dark, and monster are my favorites.


----------

